# Black Piranha



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thought this was a Rhom but now I have some doubts based on some pictures of Sanchezi I've seen here. Can anyone help?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Irritan i tink


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

yes I am thinking S. Irritans


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

So most LFS have no idea what they are selling and basically label anything they don't know as a Black Piranha. Good logic. Thanks.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Compressus group... possibly Altuveii


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks. I'm happy with him, just really wondering what it is. He's about 5" in size right now. Very shy but I guess that's to be expected after only having him two weeks.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

def not sanchezi! nice fish!


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

ok he has scutes on the belly ( i think thats what i see) ...My fish is identical to this fish and I bought it as Rhom...its really confusing I guess we have to wait until they get to 6-7 inches...and if they dont then we are RIPPED OFF MAN !!!lol


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Guys, look at the "bars" 
Something I picked up from Frank


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm not familiar with what you're describing? Bars? Can you help?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bkelley02 said:


> I'm not familiar with what you're describing? Bars? Can you help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bars he means by spots. Most juvi piranhas have spots (Frank please correct me if I'm wrong), but some of the spots you'll notice aren't circular, more like an oval or a bar. Hence the spots look like bars can help in the identification process of some piranhas. Get a full shot to include the tail fin. Irritans have a V shape to their tail fin. One good idea is to look at OPEFE and read and look at the piranha types to try to guess what type of p you have before Frank does.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. irritans have yellow eyes. I need to see a full flank and tail photo. Chop off the tail via photo and the ID will suffer conclusions.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

get a pic of the tail


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Are these better? He's still really shy and not very cooperative with posing for pictures.

Thanks again for all the help!

View attachment 55494


View attachment 55495


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd say that's almost definately compressus. It has the scutes, the bars and the tail, and the shape looks about right as well.

I'd say compressus and definately not altuvie because the bars extend below the lateral line while on altuvie they generally don't (at least not anywhere near this extent).

Now cue Frank to come and correct me for being way out in left field


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> elTwitcho Posted Yesterday, 11:21 PM
> *I'd say that's almost definately compressus.* It has the scutes, the bars and the tail, and the shape looks about right as well.
> 
> I'd say compressus and definately not altuvie because the bars extend below the lateral line while on altuvie they generally don't (at least not anywhere near this extent).
> ...


ID complete.


----------

